# Hacking/choking



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Not sure if I'm worrying about nothing really but the majority of times Nellie drinks she makes a hacking/choking kind of noise afterwards. She has been doing it for about 3 weeks now. Should I take her to the vets to get her checked out? I am a worrier as I lost my last dog to cancer which was very quick...so I panic over the slightest thing!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She could have a touch of kennel cough. There is quite a bit around at the moment. She should just get over it but you can use benelyn or if she has any nasal discharge pop along to your vet as she may need antibiotics.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> She could have a touch of kennel cough. There is quite a bit around at the moment. She should just get over it but you can use benelyn or if she has any nasal discharge pop along to your vet as she may need antibiotics.


Ahh really?  I think I will take her to the vets then. Do you mean Benylin that humans use?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ooo, poor Nellie.  Hope you get it sorted and its nothing serious.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ooo, poor Nellie.  Hope you get it sorted and its nothing serious.


Thanks Ali


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I've just seen another post about a poo with a hacking cough after drinking...put a link to your thread, so will post a link here back to that one too! 

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=27026&highlight=eating


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Nellie hope she is better soon. I would take her to the vet just as a precaution


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie does this only after he drinks for a real long while. When he just takes normal drinks, he doesn't hack or cough, but when seems to be drinking for a long time (usually happens when I get him from the crate after work), he sounds like he is hacking. We just assumed that it was because he drank too much too fast. Is that not an accurate assessment?


----------

